# Joakim Noah out a couple of months.



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/12/bulls-noah-to-have-surgery-on-right-thumb.html

Time to look for a backup big man, Taj could start but his health is also a concern and Omer is more a liability the more minutes he plays.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Time for Kurt Thomas to get some burn.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a feeling the starting lineup will be:

Rose
Bogans
Korver
Deng
Boozer


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

nightmare


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I have a feeling the starting lineup will be:
> 
> Rose
> Bogans
> ...


I think thibs will start Asik, much like he starts bogans. But boozer and gibson will get the vast majority of minutes. Deng is going to have to probably grind out 40+ mpg now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

On second thought, Thibs will just want defense to start the game. Taj will start, but Kurt Thomas will definitely be playing.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Asik should start to provide that D inside. We need some offense on the bench, so Gibson shoudl not start.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

That's depressign news.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I think thibs will start Asik, much like he starts bogans. But boozer and gibson will get the vast majority of minutes. Deng is going to have to probably grind out 40+ mpg now.



This seems most likely. CSN postgame seems to think Taj, but with no real reason why.

Man, just when the Bulls were starting to put it together with Boozer back. Ugh.

Thomas will get some meaningful burn you have to think. This is why you signed him. Time to see whether he can do anything.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Thomas will get some meaningful burn you have to think. This is why you signed him. Time to see whether he can do anything.


Man let's hope he can step it up.
The only good thing is our schedule is kind of a cake walk for the next month or so.

How much cap space do we still have. I thought we might be a mil or 2 under the cap still?

If that's the case I wonder if we could package our first pick plus JJ along with our cap space and get someone like Ronny Turiaf?

He would be a nice fit on this team and new york is looking for first rounders to sweeten a carmelo deal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Bulls will be looking for front court help, trust me if Kurt Thomas could play he would have played by now. Kurt is done as a productive player so look for everyone's favorite bum Chris Richard to get a call soon.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Terrible news, not the end of the world, but still not inspiring a whole lot of confidence. Two Months of the season without Noah, is going to suck elephant sack. Asik is foul prone, not a good replacement. Kurt is a hundred, he can't log heavy minutes. Transition-ing Boozer to C doesn't seem like a good fix. Gibson doesn't seem like a solution either at the 5. WTF...God?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this sucks big time. i hope asik gets a little bit more burn, i actually like him. he could adjust quickly if he got more playing time. plus his lenth and defense is much better than anything what is available for free.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Just a little bit of small ball will be needed.

Besides, it wasn't too much of a problem the last time the Bulls had a 6'9" center, laughing on the bench during a blowout loss aside.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Trade for Shaq.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I'm thinking Asik to start until he picks up two quick fouls then Taj will come in. Going to see a lot of Taj and Boozer which isn't bad but it's not ideal, I'm just hoping we don't see Scalabrine out there.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's one possibility:




> Adding a quality big man at this stage of the season is a longshot, but the Bulls figure to check the availability of Rasheed Wallace.
> 
> He retired after playing for Boston last season but stopped by Thibodeau's pregame news conference when the Bulls played the Celtics on Dec. 3 and yelled out, ‘Need a job.'” Thibodeau was an assistant with the Celtics last season.


Read more: http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20101215/sports/712169784/#ixzz18HDeh1PQ


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is just terrible news. We had to put up with bad injury problems last year, and we've been no more successful this season. First Boozer is gone for 2 months, and now Noah.

The blow is softened a bit by a light schedule. As long as Rose heals up quickly, we still got Rose & Booz to carry the team. 

Omer Asik, this is a time for that guy to step up. I like this guy more than most Bulls fans. He knows how to play D and IMO is the no-brainer starting center now. You have to realize that Boozer is a pedestrian defender and really needs someone like Asik to do the dirty work. Asik is arguably the better defender than Noah, but can't pass, dribble, or score like Noah.

Overall I think this may cost us up to 5 games in losses. That's fine as long as we win the division, however I'm more concerned with the added burden for Rose & Booz. We need to be healthy for the playoffs!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I was also just thinking there may be more silver lining here (trying to stay positive).

First, Noah should be back by March at the latest, right? That gives us at least 1.5 months to get him re-integrated into the lineup. He should be in solid shape by playoff time.

Second, I was really concerned with Noah's minutes this year and thought his plantar fascitis could flare up. I would bet this time off will let his whole body heal up and re-gain some of that energy. Better yet, I imagine after a couple weeks following surgery, he'll be able to do running & biking to stay in some kind of shape (much like Boozer did). 

Lastly, maybe this is a way for Asik to develop a little more? Maybe this is JJ's opportunity to play some PF and show his stuff?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sheed would be great for this team in limited minutes -- the only problem is he is still going to want some kind of playing time when Noah gets back


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I was also just thinking there may be more silver lining here (trying to stay positive).
> 
> First, Noah should be back by March at the latest, right? That gives us at least 1.5 months to get him re-integrated into the lineup. He should be in solid shape by playoff time.
> 
> ...


All valid.

Wallace is an interesting possibility. Does he have anything left?

But I agree, Asik and Kurt Thomas, and JJ to some extent, are going to have to pick up the slack.

Thibodeau did say that he was looking to get Taj more minutes...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> trust me if Kurt Thomas could play he would have played by now. K


Why?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Successful surgery according to the Bulls:

http://blogs.bulls.com/2010/12/noah-has-successful-surgery-on-his-right-thumb/


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

narek said:


> Successful surgery according to the Bulls:
> 
> http://blogs.bulls.com/2010/12/noah-has-successful-surgery-on-his-right-thumb/


Even though this injury sucks, it is important to give Noah a ton of respect for how he has handled this.

It happened three weeks ago and he has been playing the entire time with a torn ligament in his thumb _and_ severe sprains in his index finger and middle finger, which he also had to address with anti-inflammatory shots prior to each game. He kept it quiet, didn't complain about it, in fact some of us were wondering why his game had dropped off a bit. Most athletes would have been garnering sympathy the whole time, not Noah he just battled through it until they said he should get surgery.

Then he plays last night and _already_ has had a successful surgery. You have to give this guy props for handling this so professionally and quickly. It would have been easy for him to sit out last night, no one would have thought less of him, but the dude is a warrior and played anyways.

On the flip side you see a guy like Andrew Bynum who is always hurt, always takes much more time then projected to get back, and he decides to go to the world cup in the offseason instead of getting his surgery and ends up missing a ton of regular season time because of it.

It's just nice to know that we have a guy like Noah on our team. I'm sure when he comes back he will be in shape and ready to go. If it's 8-10 weeks he will probably be back in 8 maybe 7. Just the type of guy he is.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Why?


He was brought in to be Noah's off the bench sub, hes played a total of 12 minutes this season. He's 38 years old for god's sake, and when he actually did get on the court he was slow, stiff and unproductive. He is done as a player.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> He was brought in to be Noah's off the bench sub, hes played a total of 12 minutes this season. He's 38 years old for god's sake, and when he actually did get on the court he was slow, stiff and unproductive. He is done as a player.


He hasn't played because Omer was a lot more ready to play, and they have rightfully given him minutes to get him used to the NBA. Thomas would go weeks without playing for the Bucks last year, and then would come in and give 30 very good minutes. Unless he's lost his legs entirely, which I doubt, he'll be fine.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

'Sheed would honestly be a pretty good signing for you guys. He can't really rebound that well anymore but he's still a pretty good post defender. Sucks about Noah though, he's a good player and I hate to see him injured. Time for some of the other guys to step up I guess.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> He was brought in to be Noah's off the bench sub, hes played a total of 12 minutes this season. He's 38 years old for god's sake, and when he actually did get on the court he was slow, stiff and unproductive. He is done as a player.


I saw nothing slow or stiff in the 12 total minutes he has played. He's definitely still more athletic than most centers in this league. I saw someone getting used to an offensive system in the first week of the season (same as everyone on the team, as a matter of fact). 

He's going to be fine and will probably perform better than he did during his emergency performance with the Bucks last season since he's used to the Thibodeau defensive system. His season DRating has never been higher than 105, which is surprising given that he spent two seasons playing for D'Antoni. He shoots nearly 50% in midrange, as well.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> He was brought in to be Noah's off the bench sub, hes played a total of 12 minutes this season. He's 38 years old for god's sake, and when he actually did get on the court he was slow, stiff and unproductive. He is done as a player.



Didn't he play well last year?

You said if he hadn't played yet this season, it was definitely because he couldn't. There's no way for you to know that, and that assertion doesn't stand up to reason. 

My point is we already have 4 reasonably productive bigs (and Luol) on the team, so there could be a reason he hasn't played besides being completely done as a player. Your point would be valid if we were thin at the 4/5 position, but we aren't, so it's not.

That said, he could still suck to high heaven. We just don't really know yet whether he's "done."


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Omer is definitely ready to play, but for 20+ minutes per game? I think he is suspect. Plays great defense at times but isn't quite up to speed with the NBA game just yet. It will be a great testing time for him, and while I _don't _think this whole scenario is that big a blow considering the Bulls schedule, I think he will embrace it. He seems like the kind of guy that would.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> He's definitely still more athletic than most centers in this league.


Brock Lopez

"Damn I wish I had hops like Kurt Thomas."

Dwight Howard 

"I know right!"

Blake Griffin

"I got better hops."

Dwight Howard

"Shut up Blake, you ain't even a center."


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

****


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Brock Lopez
> 
> "Damn I wish I had hops like Kurt Thomas."
> 
> ...


Priceless


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Brock Lopez
> 
> "Damn I wish I had hops like Kurt Thomas."
> 
> ...


Thomas is probably as athletic as Lopez is. Thomas has been a very good defender his whole career -- excellent, actually, in his 20s as a PF and then very solid in his 30s as an undersized center. You'd think an aging, undersized center with a below average post game wouldn't have a job in the NBA, yet Thomas is still in the league. Just look at his DRatings as a Phoenix Sun, and you can see that his defense wasn't just a product of an excellent Knicks sytem.

While I said that Thomas is still more athletic than most centers in the league, you tried to refute my point by citing two of the most athletic bigs in the league.

The more athletic and/or stretch bigs are obviously going to give him more trouble -- just look at his recent playoff DRatings -- but he should be able to guard the post against the rest of them as admirably as Noah has.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Thomas is probably as athletic as Lopez is. Thomas has been a very good defender his whole career -- excellent, actually, in his 20s as a PF and then very solid in his 30s as an undersized center.


I cant tell if you are being serious or if you are joking.. You do know that Kurt Thomas is almost twice Brook Lopez's age.



> You'd think an aging, undersized center with a below average post game wouldn't have a job in the NBA, yet Thomas is still in the league. Just look at his DRatings as a Phoenix Sun, and you can see that his defense wasn't just a product of an excellent Knicks sytem.


Dude that was like 5 years ago!



> While I said that Thomas is still more athletic than most centers in the league, you tried to refute my point by citing two of the most athletic bigs in the league.


Is he more athletic than Tyson Chandler no
Hilton Armstrong no
Andrew Bynum no
Pau Gasol no
Al Horford no
Joakim Noah no
Nene no
Al Jefferson
Bogut
Hibbert
Cousins
Gasol #2 
etc... 


Kurt Thomas is almost making 2 million a year, Omer Asik has played 100% more minutes than Kurt Thomas, if Kurt Thomas is more athletic than most NBA 5's and still a very good NBA center then why the hell is he getting no minutes and playing behind a rookie who averages more defensive 3 second violations than he does points!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Kurt Thomas is almost making 2 million a year,


Without getting into the whole "is K thomas good?" debate. I am pretty sure he makes *1.35 mil*, which I think is his vet min. And I am confident that the reason we signed him has a lot to do with his body of work, veteran presence, and also his performance just _last_ postseason. Where he is at now I honestly have no idea, and I am not too confident in his capabilities at the moment. But I think the reason for signing him had a lot to do with recent performance. So suggesting he can fill a role now has merit.

But what I am curious about is... are you insinuating that K thomas is overpayed or that his contract is too big?

This argument was also used against Asik's 1.7 mil.

If you do believe this (and I am not saying you do) but you have to understand that _anyone_ who plays consistently in _any_ role on _any_ team and makes 2 mil or less, in the NBA is underpaid. Guys that get paid less than 2 mil are 1.) either on rookie contracts. 2.) bench warmers. 3.)veteran presence's 4.) expected to play in case of emergencies.
So his contract puts him right in line with some of those roles.

Sorry for the long-winded response to a likely innocent point. But I can't understand why (if i interpreted correctly) anyone would complain about these tiny contracts that every team in the league has a few of. Vet min or 1-2 mil contracts are not unique to the bulls and they are virtually harmless.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Without getting into the whole "is K thomas good?" debate. I am pretty sure he makes *1.35 mil*,


Hes actually making 1.8 million this year.



> And I am confident that the reason we signed him has a lot to do with his body of work, veteran presence, and also his performance just _last_ postseason. Where he is at now I honestly have no idea, and I am not too confident in his capabilities at the moment. But I think the reason for signing him had a lot to do with recent performance. So suggesting he can fill a role now has merit.


I agree why he was signed, the only problem is so far he has not shown the ability to perform that way with us. Maybe its because of a nagging injury, maybe its because he was not in game shape or maybe because hes almost 39 years old. 



> But what I am curious about is... are you insinuating that K thomas is overpayed or that his contract is too big?


The reason I brought up his money was because you dont pay that much money to an inactive player, heck Lindsey Hunter made less and actually played. I really think its fair to say that the Bulls signed Kurt Thomas to actually play and not sit on the bench.




> If you do believe this (and I am not saying you do) but you have to understand that _anyone_ who plays consistently in _any_ role on _any_ team and makes 2 mil or less, in the NBA is underpaid. Guys that get paid less than 2 mil are 1.) either on rookie contracts. 2.) bench warmers. 3.)veteran presence's 4.) expected to play in case of emergencies.
> So his contract puts him right in line with some of those roles.


Again I agree with the whole money talk part of what you are saying but IMO the Bulls wanted Kurt Thomas to be the #2 center, they paid him more than the vet minimum and signed him as a free agent, teams just dont trow away money like that and not expect that player to at least produce a bit.

So to sum it up

Contract not a big issue
Issue is with the idea that hes filling the role he was signed for, IMO and I'm pretty damn sure its the correct idea is that he was brought in here to play more than he actually has.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Omer Asik has played 100% more minutes than Kurt Thomas,



Umm, I'm pretty sure Omer has played waaaaaaaaaay more than 100% more minutes than KT.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes actually making 1.8 million this year.


http://hoopshype.com/salaries/chicago.htm

You might be right but hoopshype said 1.35 mil, thats what I was going off of.




> The reason I brought up his money was because you dont pay that much money to an inactive player, heck Lindsey Hunter made less and actually played. I really think its fair to say that the Bulls signed Kurt Thomas to actually play and not sit on the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I agree with this. I think giving the small mount of money we gave to Thomas can be viewed in a lot of ways. Most likely we wanted him to be our 3rd center behind Asik. I believe he makes less than Asik which would fall in line with your money logic. But also just to be a veteran presence on the team. The money he makes really has little to do with anything.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> http://hoopshype.com/salaries/chicago.htm
> 
> You might be right but hoopshype said 1.35 mil, thats what I was going off of.


Well just to put an end to different numbers 
ShamSport Bulls Salary has it at 1.8 and ESPN has it at 1.8.





> I'm not sure I agree with this. I think giving the small mount of money we gave to Thomas can be viewed in a lot of ways. Most likely we wanted him to be our 3rd center behind Asik. I believe he makes less than Asik which would fall in line with your money logic. But also just to be a veteran presence on the team. The money he makes really has little to do with anything.


No he was brought in to be the #2 center and he does make more than Asik.

Nearly 2 million dollars is not little money but thats not the point. There is no doubt in my head that Jerry Reinsdorf does not sign players to just rot on the bench or be a veteran presence, IF they trully wanted a bench big they could have easily could have signed a bum like Chris Richard for a fraction of the price... the reality again is Kurt Thomas was expected to play, veteran presence is not worth nearly 2 million bucks on our salary cap.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well just to put an end to different numbers
> ShamSport Bulls Salary has it at 1.8 and ESPN has it at 1.8.


I dont know which source is right. 




> No he was brought in to be the #2 center and he does make more than Asik.


Even if he does in fact make less money it is so marginal that it doesn't even matter. If his salary is what you say it is then they are on virtually identical salaries so it doesn't matter.



> Nearly 2 million dollars is not little money but thats not the point.


For NBA players 1.8 mil really is a tiny amount. But I can see why you knock Deng so much you really put a microscope on players salaries.


> There is no doubt in my head that Jerry Reinsdorf does not sign players to just rot on the bench or be a veteran presence, IF they trully wanted a bench big they could have easily could have signed a bum like Chris Richard for a fraction of the price...


Im assuming K thomas is better than Richards. SO on talent alone he should get more money. But the rest of the intangibles that K Thomas brings make him far more valuable. If you are trying to build a contender you spend an extra 1 mil on K Thomas vs Richards. It's just what good teams do.


> the reality again is Kurt Thomas was expected to play, veteran presence is not worth nearly 2 million bucks on our salary cap.


I think you are really exaggerating the impact of a 1.8 mil salary. Honestly it's a little silly. Anyone that is expected to truly be a halfway decent backup Center makes at least 4 mil or is underpaid. Someone making 1.8 is there to root for the team and play in emergency situations.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Without getting into the whole "is K thomas good?" debate. I am pretty sure he makes *1.35 mil*, which I think is his vet min. And I am confident that the reason we signed him has a lot to do with his body of work, veteran presence, and also his performance just _last_ postseason. Where he is at now I honestly have no idea, and I am not too confident in his capabilities at the moment. But I think the reason for signing him had a lot to do with recent performance. So suggesting he can fill a role now has merit.
> 
> But what I am curious about is... are you insinuating that K thomas is overpayed or that his contract is too big?
> 
> ...


KURT THOMAS MAKES $1,800,000/year- I have told you that like …one million times, can you read English ?

I am also wondering when you or any of yours influential, but pro-sport clueless supporters, will admit that letting Brad Miller go, was a HUGE MISTAKE or 
nothing than a pure greed on behalf of Mr. Ebenezer Scrooge -JR ?!...or you are so FS, that could not see a downside of that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I dont know which source is right.


MULTIPLE sources have his contract at 1.8.



> Even if he does in fact make less money it is so marginal that it doesn't even matter. If his salary is what you say it is then they are on virtually identical salaries so it doesn't matter.


Again it matters when hes not playing. 



> For NBA players 1.8 mil really is a tiny amount. But I can see why you knock Deng so much you really put a microscope on players salaries.


LOL Wow, even this thread is not safe from your Deng love. 1.8 a tiny amount?! lol

Tell that to Chalmers, Arroyo, Eric Dampier,Juwan Howard, Jamal Magloire and Dexter Pittman... and thats just on ONE TEAM. Heck Kurt Thomas makes more than Pittman, Howard and Dampier combined lol. 




> Im assuming K thomas is better than Richards. SO on talent alone he should get more money. But the rest of the intangibles that K Thomas brings make him far more valuable. If you are trying to build a contender you spend an extra 1 mil on K Thomas vs Richards. It's just what good teams do.


Then why not spend the money on Shaq who NOT ONLY is a better player but cheeper?! Good teams dont throw away money, paying Kurt Thomas nearly 2 million dollars and then just watching him play 12 total minutes is THROWING AWAY money. 




> I think you are really exaggerating the impact of a 1.8 mil salary. Honestly it's a little silly. Anyone that is expected to truly be a halfway decent backup Center makes at least 4 mil or is underpaid. *Someone making 1.8 is there to root for the team *and play in emergency situations.


This is the funniest thing I have read in a long time, if thats the case I will gladly sit on the Bulls bench and average under 0 in points and rebounds for even a FRACTION of 1.8 million. 

Case you are really losing a ton of credibility if you chose to go this route. Just admit that so far the Kurt Thomas signing is a bad one, no harm in admitting that, but to say something so stupid like a guy that makes nearly 2 million should just be a glorified cheerleader is just madness.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TwinkieTowers

Please read the following quotes and never question me again on that subject…thx




caseyrh said:


> ...For NBA players 1.8 mil really is a tiny amount. But I can see why you knock Deng so much you really put a microscope on players salaries...





thebizkit69u said:


> LOL Wow, even this thread is not safe from your Deng love. 1.8 a tiny amount?! lol


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> MULTIPLE sources have his contract at 1.8.


My understanding is that hoopshype is always the place to go for accurate info on player contracts. Now I am willing to admit that I could be wrong. I am simply not sure if Espn is more accurate or not. Nor do i Really care.

But I also think it is entirely possible that sham sports gets their info from ESPN. So I'm not really worried about multiple sources.



> Again it matters when hes not playing.


Debatable.



> LOL Wow, even this thread is not safe from your Deng love. 1.8 a tiny amount?! lol


First off I'm not sure there was any "deng love" in my comment. But I find it laughable when someone is complaining about a sub 2 mil contract for Kurt Thomas.


> Tell that to Chalmers, Arroyo, Eric Dampier,Juwan Howard, Jamal Magloire and Dexter Pittman... and thats just on ONE TEAM. Heck Kurt Thomas makes more than Pittman, Howard and Dampier combined lol.


First off 2 of those guys are on rookie contracts. Most of them are awful, and most of them took the vet min to play on a championship team. I'm not sure any of these guys would play on our team except for maybe dampier. But it would be a very limited role.

Really a terrible example.



> Then why not spend the money on Shaq who NOT ONLY is a better player but cheeper?!


I'm guessing because SHaq didn't want to play here... He took a huge discount to play for Boston. Do you really think Shaqs true value is his contract???

Come on bro use some common sense.



> Good teams dont throw away money, paying Kurt Thomas nearly 2 million dollars and then just watching him play 12 total minutes is THROWING AWAY money.


First off good teams pay the vet min to old players that rarely contribute, all the time. Just off the top of my head Ratliff on the lakers hasn't contributed at all and gets the vet min. which I believe (in spite of what ESPN says) his contract is 1.35 mil. 

http://www.insidehoops.com/minimum-nba-salary.shtml

Link to what vet min salaries are. It's interesting that Ratliff is listed as making 850k on espn even though this link says the vet min for ratliff is 1.35 mil. Incidentally Hoopshype has him at seemingly the accurate number of 1.35 mil.


> This is the funniest thing I have read in a long time, if thats the case I will gladly sit on the Bulls bench and average under 0 in points and rebounds for even a FRACTION of 1.8 million.


I'm sure if you figured out a way to acquire 15 years of NBA experience and also just came off of a solid playoff performance guarding Al horford, then you could earn that much. Unfortunately none of this is true so nobody wants you on their NBA team. Even though I am sure you would be very helpful to the growth of Asik, Noah, and Gibson unfortunately bulls management might not see how your knowledge on internet forums could help to develop these players like K thomas's 1000+ games of NBA experience could.

Hilarious.
Is it really the funniest thing you have read. Because your response is ridiculous.


> Case you are really losing a ton of credibility if you chose to go this route. Just admit that so far the Kurt Thomas signing is a bad one, no harm in admitting that, but to say something so stupid like a guy that makes nearly 2 million should just be a glorified cheerleader is just madness.


I think its crazy to bitch and moan about having a guy like K thomas on our roster. Especially when we have 3 young big men that are very important to the future of this franchise. Trust me K THomas could easily get this contract on any number of teams. 

And since you brought it up in another thread... to me you are getting dangerously close to BullHitter territory. When you start going out of your way to nitpick and find problems and shine microscopes on the contracts of players like Asik and K Thomas. You start to get into the territory of rooting against players on our team in order to be right on a forum.

Really these vet min contracts are not important. It is a 1 year deal that will have no negative impact on what this team can do in the future. Give it a rest. It's silly.

Who knows K thomas might actually provide us with some valuable minutes when Noah is out. Even you might be happy we gave him a little money.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> My understanding is that hoopshype is always the place to go for accurate info on player contracts. Now I am willing to admit that I could be wrong. I am simply not sure if Espn is more accurate or not. Nor do i Really care.


I'm just giving you the correct number, take it or leave it. 




> First off I'm not sure there was any "deng love" in my comment. But I find it laughable when someone is complaining about a sub 2 mil contract for Kurt Thomas.


I just dint see any reason to mention Deng's name, the topic had nothing to do about Deng and yet you still put his name in there knowing of the ensuing Sht storm that it will cause. 




> First off 2 of those guys are on rookie contracts. Most of them are awful, and most of them took the vet min to play on a championship team. I'm not sure any of these guys would play on our team except for maybe dampier. But it would be a very limited role.


You said for NBA players 1.8 million is a tiny amount, thats just not correct. Compared to what Kurt Thomas has done this season I would really like to know your definition of awful. Juwan Howard's numbers are double of Kurt Thoma's numbers. 



> Really a terrible example.


HAHA thats just one team Case, heck just look on the Bulls, Brian Scalabrine makes 1 million less and hes produced way more than Kurt Thomas. 




> I'm guessing because SHaq didn't want to play here... He took a huge discount to play for Boston. Do you really think Shaqs true value is his contract???


You are just guessing now, he might have taken the 1.8 million from the Bulls if offered you dont know that. 

Umm yeah, his production at his cost is more valuable than what Kurt Thomas brings at his cost. 




> First off good teams pay the vet min to old players that rarely contribute, all the time. Just off the top of my head Ratliff on the lakers hasn't contributed at all and gets the vet min. which I believe (in spite of what ESPN says) his contract is 1.35 mil.





> Link to what vet min salaries are. It's interesting that Ratliff is listed as making 850k on espn even though this link says the vet min for ratliff is 1.35 mil. Incidentally Hoopshype has him at seemingly the accurate number of 1.35 mil.


Ratliff is actually paid 1.35 million BUT as his minimum salary is only for one year and he has more than 2 years of experience *THE TEAM is ONLY billed an amount equal to the minimum salary of a 2 year vet, the league PAYS the Rest. *

Theo Ratiff is actually being paid 854k by the Lakers and the rest by the NBA. 

Thank GOD we have the great Kurt Thomas turning our young Turk into the elite NBA 5 that he is, thank GOD Kurt Thomas is turning Joakim Noah into the player he is! Whats the point of having actual coaches huh, lets just have Lindsey Hunter and Kurt Thomas coach the Bulls, since they are the reasons for Rose's and Noahs improvement.



> Trust me K THomas could easily get this contract on any number of teams.


Thats not the point, yet again for the hundredth time the money is not the issue, the issue is the production. If Kurt Thomas averaged 15 mpg and averaged like 4 points and rebounds I could care less about the money, but the guy is producing NOTHING. 



> And since you brought it up in another thread... to me you are getting dangerously close to BullHitter territory. When you start going out of your way to nitpick and find problems and shine microscopes on the contracts of players like Asik and K Thomas. You start to get into the territory of rooting against players on our team in order to be right on a forum.


I'm NOT rooting against anyone lol, I just pointed out how stupid your comment was. Honestly look at what you posted, that someone making nearly 2 million dollars is just on the team to root for the team!? 



> Who knows K thomas might actually provide us with some valuable minutes when Noah is out. Even you might be happy we gave him a little money.


Thats all I'm asking for, but so far this season his signing has been a complete WASTE of money. To think otherwise is just being a complete homer. He is a giant bag of crap right now, not to say hes gonna be like this the rest of the season but so far hes muff cabbage.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright. Im going to end this, it really is apparent to me that you have a strange understanding of what players make in this league. I don't know how else to describe it. K thomas is payed to provide leadership and fill in in case of emergency. Said emergency has occurred lets hope he can fill in some. I'm not sure what more you want out of a 1.8 mil 1yr contract...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Alright. Im going to end this, it really is apparent to me that you have a strange understanding of what players make in this league. I don't know how else to describe it. K thomas is payed to provide leadership and fill in in case of emergency. Said emergency has occurred lets hope he can fill in some. I'm not sure what more you want out of a 1.8 mil 1yr contract...


First of nobody in the NBA is paid just to provide some sort of magical leadership to a team that already has leaders, especially not at 1.8 million.

I actually have a pretty good idea of what players make in this league, since apparently you are now using the CORRECT salary number for Kurt Thomas.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> First of nobody in the NBA is paid just to provide some sort of magical leadership to a team that already has leaders, especially not at 1.8 million.
> 
> I actually have a pretty good idea of what players make in this league, since apparently you are now using the CORRECT salary number for Kurt Thomas.


Im using the number you provided because whether or not its correct has no bearing on the conversation. A 1 year deal for 1.8 is basically the same as a 1 yr deal for 1.35.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> ... A 1 year deal for 1.8 is basically the same as a 1 yr deal for 1.35.


I don’t think so.

Back then (last summer)you and yours supporters were worried so much that Brad Miller was demanding a lot of money ($4.4M/year) for back up center job.

Now you are admitting that it is worth to pay a back up center such kind of money.

Even one of your biggest follower just recently admitted that in NBA you don’t want to mess with center position (money should not be an issue). However, last summer the same guy was saying just opposite, in order to be on the same page with you.

So, difference between what we are paying Kurt ($1.8M) and what we would pay Brad,equals only to $2.6M ...and we can get so much more benefits. In his last game against Bulls, Brad showed that he got enough gas in his tank to play even at starting center position.

If we will subtract turk’s salary ($1.7M) from $2.6M, it will appear that all that “saving money BS argument “cost only $ 0.9M and we could have a reliable/solid/experienced/strong/ fearless veteran 7 ft 260 lb center instead of useless mummy.

Argument that Brad “numbers” were low last season also does not have any rationale, specifically from the mouse of Deng supporter, who always brings Deng’s 2006 statistics as his major credentials.

Can you guys just admit, at least once, that you were wrong ?!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That $2.6M difference would've meant that the Bulls would've been $317,976 over the salary cap.

Offensively, Miller would likely have fit well with Boozer, but the defensive pairing would've posed a huge challenge for Thibodeau to work with.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> I don’t think so.
> 
> Back then (last summer)you and yours supporters were worried so much that Brad Miller was demanding a lot of money ($4.4M/year) for back up center job.


Honestly I don't have any problem paying 4.4 mil for a backup center. Just not for Brad Miller. And especially not on a 3year deal that increases as time goes on. Bottomline is Brad Miller did not have a good year last year. He is doing pretty good this year though. But with Brad his defense and rebounding is awful and if he isn't hitting his jumper he is pretty worthless. He's just not my type of player.


> Now you are admitting that it is worth to pay a back up center such kind of money.


I never have said differently.



> Even one of your biggest follower just recently admitted that in NBA you don’t want to mess with center position (money should not be an issue). However, last summer the same guy was saying just opposite, in order to be on the same page with you.


Again I think it is fine to pay a backup center big money.


> So, difference between what we are paying Kurt ($1.8M) and what we would pay Brad,equals only to $2.6M ...and we can get so much more benefits. In his last game against Bulls, Brad showed that he got enough gas in his tank to play even at starting center position.
> 
> If we will subtract turk’s salary ($1.7M) from $2.6M, it will appear that all that “saving money BS argument “cost only $ 0.9M and we could have a reliable/solid/experienced/strong/ fearless veteran 7 ft 260 lb center instead of useless mummy.


I know you have a man crush on brad miller but you are exaggerating his capabilities as a center.



> Argument that Brad “numbers” were low last season also does not have any rationale, specifically from the mouse of Deng supporter, who always brings Deng’s 2006 statistics as his major credentials.


There you go making stuff up again. I can't ever remember hyping Deng's 2006 season, why would you say that?


> Can you guys just admit, at least once, that you were wrong ?!


Wrong on what?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*/\*

If you are still saying that we better have Thomas instead of Brad, particular now, when we have a huge deficit (that I have predicted several months ago)...there is nothing to talk with you anymore on that subject.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I like him, but Brad Miller just isn't that good.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> That $2.6M difference would've meant that the Bulls would've been $317,976 over the salary cap.
> 
> Offensively, Miller would likely have fit well with Boozer, but the defensive pairing would've posed a huge challenge for Thibodeau to work with.


Your arguments are laughable at least...pls try again.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Thank you Kurt Thomas for your 17 minute 3 point 3 rebound 6 personal foul contribution... worth every damn penny of that 1.8 million!

Thank GOD *He's definitely still more athletic than most centers in this league.*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Thank you Kurt Thomas for your 17 minute 3 point 3 rebound 6 personal foul contribution... worth every damn penny of that 1.8 million!
> 
> Thank GOD *He's definitely still more athletic than most centers in this league.*


*yawn*

One game does not a season make.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> *yawn*
> 
> One game does not a season make.


You know hes played in more than just one game.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> You know hes played in more than just one game.


This will be an interesting thing to follow while Noah is out. Bizkit vs K Thomas and his franchise killing 1.8 mil 1 yr contract.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> You know hes played in more than just one game.


Yes, but this is the first game where we've asked him to play more than spot minutes. I'm confident he'll pick it up here as he's used more often, now that he's expected to do more for the team. Too soon to rail on the guy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That Kurt Thomas wrecked our season last year.


----------

